# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour Singapore Tết Dương lịch - Âm lịch 2014

## phamthuong90

*TOUR DU LỊCH SINGAPORE 2014
**HÀ NỘI – SINGAPORE – HÀ NỘI*_Singapore được mệnh danh là “Con Rồng Châu Á” với những phát triển vượt trội. Quốc đảo này đón hàng triệu lượt khách du lịch quốc tế hàng năm. Không có diện tích rộng lớn, nguồn tài nguyên không dồi dào nhưng Singapore khiến du khách phải thán phục trước sự giàu có, sầm uất. Ngày đầu năm mới ở Singapore là thời gian du khách ham muốn tham quan nhất. Với tất cả sự giầu có và thân thiện, Singapore luôn để lại những ấn tượng khó quên trong lòng du khách._ 
_Chúng tôi thiết kế Tour du lịch Tết 2014 với mục đích mang lại cho Quý khách những cảm xúc mới lạ tại quốc đảo này. Không gian rực rỡ, không khí trong lành sạch sẽ, người bản địa thân thiện cùng các dịch vụ hoàn hảo sẽ mang lại cho Quý khách một năm mới tràn đầy may mắn._
Ngày khởi hành
Hãng bay
Giờ bay ngày đi
Giờ bay ngày về
Giá tour

Du lịch Singapore Tết Dương lịch 2014

28/12
Singaporeairlines
13h15 – 17h40
09h50-12h20
629$/khách ~ 13,398,000 VNĐ

29/12
Singaporeairlines
13h15 – 17h40
09h50-12h20
659$/khách ~ 13,985,000 VNĐ

30/12
Singaporeairlines
13h15 – 17h40
09h50-12h20
659$/khách ~ 13,985,000 VNĐ

Du lịch Singapore Tết Nguyên Đán 2014

Mùng 2 Tết
Singaporeairlines
13h15 – 17h40
09h50-12h20
729$/khách ~ 15,528,000 VNĐ

Mùng 3 Tết
Singaporeairlines
13h15 – 17h40
09h50-12h20
689$ ~ 14,676,000 VNĐ

Mùng 4 Tết
Singaporeairlines
13h15 – 17h40
09h50-12h20
679$/khách ~ 14,465,000 VNĐ


*
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – SINGAPORE (ĂN T)*
Sáng: Xe và HDV đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành ra sân bay, bắt đầu Tour du lịch Singapore Tết 2014. Quý khách làm thủ tục tại sân bay, đáp chuyến bay đến Singapore. Sau 3 tiếng 40 phút bay, Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Singapore. Xe và HDV địa phương đón Quý khách về khách sạn.
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ***.
*NGÀY 02: SINGAPORE (ĂN S/T/T)*
Sáng: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tour du lịch Singapore Tết 2014 đưa Quý khách tới thăm *vườn thực vật* – nơi đây trồng và lưu giữ hàng ngàn giống cây quý hiếm với các chế độ chăm sóc phức tạp, phù hợp với từng loại cây.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng BBQ Hàn Quốc. Quý khách đến siêu thị miễn thuế của Singapore. Quý khách thămv*Mount Faber-* nơi có thế nhìn toàn cảnh đất nước Singapore. Xe đưa Quý khách ra *đảo Sentosa*. Đây là hòn đảo được thiết kế và xây dựng với mục đích phát triển du lịch vì vậy tất cả các cơ sở hạ tầng cũng như các dịch vụ khách đều mang đẳng cấp quốc tế. Trong Tour du lịch Singapore Tết 2014 này Quý khách sẽ được thăm* Bảo tàng Shap* và được chụp ảnh cùng những nhân vật nổi tiếng thế giới, các minh tinh màn bạc là thần tượng của Quý khách. Tất cả các chân dung đều được dựng bằng Shap với tỷ lệ 1:1 và giống đến từng chi tiết. Quý khách thưởng thức c*hương trình nhạc nước* với các cột nước cao tới 30m kết hợp cùng ánh sáng lazer.
Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ***.
*NGÀY 03: SINGAPORE (ĂN S/T/T)*
Sáng: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tham quan*vườn chim Jurong*. Đây là công viên nổi tiếng của Singapore và lớn nhất khu vực Châu Á. Tại đây lưu giữ đến 8000 giống chim Quý hiếm được đưa về từ khắp các châu lục. Quý khách sẽ có dịp ngắm nhìn thế giới rộng lớn và sinh động bằng xe điện, được thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn của các chú chim.
Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Sau đó tham gia city tour với: *Tượng Melion (sư tử biển)* – đây là con vật linh và là biểu tượng của đất nước Singapore; thăm *tòa nhà Quốc hội, Tòa thị chính, nhà hát Quả sầu riêng*; thăm *đường Orchard* – khu phố vô cùng sầm uất, tập trung nhiều nhất các khách sạn 4* – 5*, các trung tâm thương mại, quán bar…phục vụ khách du lịch. Quý khách có thể mua sắm đồ ưa thích, hàng hiệu tại khu phố này.
Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ***.
*NGÀY 04: SINGAPORE – HÀ NỘI (ĂN S)*
Sáng: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do thăm quan mua sắm tại các khu phố, khu chợ nổi tiếng. Đến giờ, Quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, xe và HDV đưa Quý khách ra sân bay làm thurc xuất cảnh về Việt Nam. Sâu thời gian bay 3 tiếng 40 phút, Quý khách về đến Hà Nội. Xe đón Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc Tour du lịch Singapore Tết 2014.
*DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:* 
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi: Hà Nội – Sing/ Sing – Hà Nội
- Xe đón đoàn theo chương trình
- HDV tiếng Việt
- Khách sạn 3* tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Vé thắng cảnh vào cửa 1 lần
- Bảo hiểm du lịch
*DỊCH VỤ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng
- Visa tái nhập Việt Nam dành cho người nước ngoài
- VAT
- Tips cho Lái xe và HDV bản địa.
*NHỮNG LƯU Ý KHI THAM GIA TOUR DU LỊCH SINGAPORE TẾT 2014:*
- Chương trình có thể thay đổi, các điểm tham quan vẫn được đảm bảo.
- Quý khách vui lòng đăng ký sớm để chuẩn bị tốt hơn
- Vui lòng liên hệ với người phụ trách để được tư vấn kỹ hơn

----------


## huuloc

Thích đi du lịch singapore quá, nhưng nhìn giá thế này chắc lên kế hoạch đi bụi thui. hixhix :Gossip: . 1 like cho chủ thớt bán được tour nhé!
booking your travel

----------

